# ibs has really hurt my life



## 20822

I'm a senior in high school. I have had to leave school for a while due to humiliating embarrassment because of my ibs and mainly gas. This has been going on ever since middle school. It has only gotten worse in high school. For four years, I have had to deal with people talking about me and being extremely cruel to me. I would have a lot of uncontrollable gas in class and in 9th grade people would talk about me (there were a ton of guys in one of the classes where it was terrible for me) These guys would laugh at me, pick on me, gave me mean nicknames that I dont even wanna say, said i stinked, imitated me by actually having the nerve to actually pass gas in class to make fun of me and it hurt me so bad. 2 years later most of those people that I had to deal with in that class were gone but they spread the word about me. I've had plenty of people in school talk about me behind my back. I lost friends because of my gas problem. One minute I was cool with one girl and then she found out about my gas problem, and she talked about me behind my back. Then I had an opportunity to be voted for a senior superlative and i heard one girl say that she wouldnt vote for me because i passed gas all the time. That hurts. I've become ashamed of myself and I have become extremely depressed. There have been so many times I have wanted to kill myself over this. I feel lonely and I feel like I'm completely worthless. In addition to dealing with that, me and my boyfriend broke up. While we were together I would just hope he wouldnt find out because I usually didnt have too many classes with him and when I did see him usually I had a chance to go to the bathroom before I saw him so I wouldnt have any problems. I finally did tell him that I had stomach and gas problems and he was understanding. However he never really heard much about it (I dont know how but thank God) and when he was around me I really didnt have too much gas. So it hurts to have someone who really loved me and accepted me not love me anymore. Anyway, I told him I couldnt love him until I loved myself, i.e. depression from the gas problem. It hurt him that I couldnt love him anymore and now he says he doesnt know of love anymore. So now I dont have a boyfriend who loves me anymore and here I am struggling to love myself. I'm feeling lonely, depressed and ashamed of myself. My school work is suffering too. I'm also scared about going off to college and having to go through people hating me and speaking ill of me in college. I dont want to have people hate me and not even make any friends. I'm a pretty girl (or so people say) and I could have some friends but ibs is controlling my life and I cant control it. For those who are concerned about the suicide part, I am seeing a psychologist and I've already seen a psychiatrist. No I'm not taking medicine because my parents are worried about the side effects. I just dont know what to do anymore...


----------



## 15631

People can be jerks...I'm sorry that you have to go through so much in highschool. I haven't been having stomach problems for very long...going on a little more than 6 months now. As far as I know college is different and people more grown up. I think people that truly care about you will not care in the least about gas. I have a friend with no stomach problems at all and thinks it hilarious to fart and burp all over the place and its very funny cause she's other than that so feminine. I have had occasion to think of suicide in my life. I always come out thinking important things like it would be cruel to my dad and silly things like who will take care of my cat. I also think I don't want the bad to win...I enjoy alot of things, some things I haven't been able to do anymore, but so far I'm just going to do the stuff I can do and enjoy. And...any real friends you make will come with there own baggage.


----------



## 22956

Hey, I know its hard. Trust me I have been through alot as well. My IBS started in High school and now I am in college. High School was a lot worse than college is. I am not exactly sure why, but possibly because I understand IBS more. I have had a roommate for the last two years and share a bathroom in a sorority house with 30 girls. I had a lot of anxiety about my living situations, but it was not necessary. My roommate chews alot of gum during the day and it gives her bad gas so she will pass gas all day and night, and then I have IBS and tons of gas so I am passing it as well. It is kinda funny and to anyone from the outside they would think we were crazy. I hope this helps you a some.


----------



## Screamer

I'm past high school and college but I recall the days of high school. High school kids can be incredibly cruel for no apparant reason other than to make themselves feel good. Anyone who doesn't understand in my opinion was never a friend at all. Doesn't help much when you're feeling lonely I know. There are some medications that you can buy over the counter to help with gas and most don't have too many side effects. Perhaps you could try and talk to your parents about these? One of them is Gas-x or Degas depending on where you live. It's simethicone and helps you to pass the gas. The other one is activated charcoal which there is some debate about whether or not it affects the absorption of nutrients from your food but I use it a lot and found it great. It absorbs the excess gas and turns it into a solid which you poop out (it does turn your bm's black though). Hang in there. The world doesn't stay as cruel as it is now and you are definately not alone. Knowing that there are other people who know exactly how I am feeling is a great comfort to me.


----------



## 21973

i know its difficult..ive been there...ive had ibs for many many years, and let me tell you, its not easy. the only way i was able to deal with it in high school was from not eating anything, and when i did have stomach problems, i would use humor. YOu just have to except the fact that you do have it and deal with it. thats just the reality of it. do you take any meds? what type of ibs do you have? diarrhea or constipation? let me know.


----------



## 20307

First off, I commend you.I don't even have the guts to go to school for fear of something happening. I have IBS-C, but for the time being, we won't worry about that.I know what you mean about it affecting your life. I'm going through a time right now, where I'm not even the real me. The real me has fun, laughs, and smiles! I get really down that I can't do everything my friends do. I miss having that sense of normality. Just know that there are people that know what you're going through. And if you ever need to talk to one, let me know, okay? I think we could both use a good support system. God bless.


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome to all the new members


----------



## 21820

Hey NeedHelp, your story is almost the same as mine, except for being a guy. Now I assume you are talking about the gassiness that you are aware of (ie farting) as opposed to the type where you don't know you are unknowingly passing gas (LG). The gas/farting problem was the worst thing to deal with, mainly because the doc i went to at the time thought i should learn to live with it, and didn't prescribe me any meds. Basically after all the dissappointing/embarrassing trips to his office i didn't feel like going to another doc for about 2 years, cos i thought no one could help me with this.Now I assume you've been to a doc, at least to get the diagnosis of IBS. Has he prescribed you any meds? If he is one of those docs that tell you its in your head or learn to live with it, get out of there and go to a new doc - and keep trying, don't get discouraged. These people don't know what they are talking about. Your situation can be helped. I made this mistake and I regret this everyday, wondering how my social life might have turned out.All i can say is keep going to doctors until you find someone who is actually willing to help you by prescribibg you some medication. By the way I take codeine phosphate and together with fiber supplements (ispaghula husk granules), avoiding dairy (i got lactose intolerance same time as my IBS), avoiding greasy/fat laden foods, avoiding caffeine, chewing your food slowly, getting a good amount of sleep I have significanty reduced my gassiness to the point where i can forget about it. My diarrhea is also no longer a problem. This leaves me to worry about my other problem - LG, which still hasn't gone away.


----------



## huxley

Hey,I am 24 so I am through college and high school and into the working arena. Anyway, mine started up around 18 and it is without a doubt the toughest time in high school.Your parents are worried about med side effects but are they aware of the side effects of doing nothing and having to go through this everyday?When I was in high school, I really didnt eat breakfast or much during the day, only thing I really could do I guess. I dont know what to tell you unless you talk to a specialist


----------



## 16896

Hey, people can be really immature sumtimes eh...dont worry about college, every1 is unique there its wat makes it interesting and nobody cares if u get gas...plus the lecture theaters r usually so huge the smell disapates before anyone notices! I know how u feel tho and i have started doing wat i know a few people on here do and that is not eat during the day wen they knw pple will b around. I do that 2 because i get bloated and have bad gas as soon as i eat anything substancial or that im intolerant 2. Ive got the additional issue of being a recovering anorexic (not due to ibs or anything like that) so the whole not eating doesnt go down 2 well with others! It's a real catch 22 situation. But basically i wanted 2 say that ur not alone and dont worry people do grow up just a little slower than we wud like!


----------



## 13430

High school can really suck. Try to keep in mind that your fellow classmates laugh and call you names because they are immature and probably haven't had to deal with a chronic illness, either their own or someone close to them. When people become adults they typically have had more life lessons and are more understanding. Even if they don't understand your particular illness they will likely not make fun of you. I know that doesn't help you that much now but I hope it will make it easier on you to know that it won't always be like this.College will be a mix of people who understand and people who don't. I would suggest going to a larger university where there are tons of people and lots of different opportunities. If you find yourself in a miserable living or classroom situation it is much easier to change it if you have lots of options. I went to a huge school (30,000+) and loved having all different kinds of friends. You may even want to explore living in an all girl's dorm rather than co-ed, if only because girls are a bit more understanding.Definitely talk with your doctor and parents about getting on some kind of medicine. If you are so depressed about it then the side effects will probably be worth it.Good luck and remember we are all understand and are all here for you!


----------



## 15874

I truly sympathize with you. You know what? Don't ever forget that God really loves you (He loved us first). We can't understand a lot of times why we go through some obstacles but everything does happens for a reason. I just got diagnosed with IBS just about a month ago now. During the process of testing, I thought of worse life-threatening condition coz I've never heard of IBS before. So in that period of testing and awaiting result, I've never been so scared in my life. That's when I realized how precious life really is. I'd give every material things I have and will have just for another day to live. I thought of all those people who can't see, can't walk, can't talk and compared it to my current condition, I could live with IBS. Aloha from Hawaii and God bless!


----------



## 17176

Hello and welcome John


----------



## 19765

Hey guys yah I totally understand the whole school thing. Because I myself never even finished school. I have my gr.10 and I was in school for 5 years. I was never able to make it to class and when i did i was usually still sick on the inside. Teachers that wouldn't let me go to the bathroom were the worst, I usually had to sneak out and then theey would notice i was gone and I would get into trouble because i was gone for so long. That was emarassing cause everyone noticed how long i was gone for so i usually did tell them that I had run into a friend or something. With the gas thing, I never really had bad gas out the wazoo but I did belch a ton, and yes i can't even remember how many times i got in trouble for belching in class and no matter what i told them they didn't care i still got in trouble cause they thought i was doing it on purpose. Yes i was even sent to the office a few times lol. Yah i guess I just laugh at it now and well it does come in handy for winning belching contests. I've won quite a few actually!!!! I beat out all the girls by far and yes to everyones surprise all the guys too. Actually I blew the guys away and would usually get some funny comments from them and their friends. Bottom line is I guess you jsut have to look at the bright side of things, I'll give you credit for all your farts! Hey and even claim your farts when you do and warn everyone letting them know it's a duzy and you can laugh at them for having to smell it cause after all "Everybody loves the smell of their own brew!" (Fat Bastard-Austin Powers) Lol Good luck and have fun with it!


----------



## 17126

I'm sorry for you problems. I myself have LG constantly and feel your pain. I don't go to highschool (thankfully) but I was in a homeschool group and am now the disgusting smelly girl to them all. One of my close friends and other people took the effort to humiliate me on her birthday friday. You sound VERY brave and i commend you for having the courage to deal with people. All i can say is people are completely unsensitive. They're callous and assume that We wanna smell repulsive! Or that we don't wash regularly. Screw them, I hear what you went through and I'm here for you as well as many other people on this board.


----------



## 16129

I know exactly how you feel.. well, not exactly but I do have gas, and it's humiliating. I've been having a problem for 8 months now, but I don't know if it's really IBS or what to do about it. A lot of people constantly are talking about me behind my back already, and blaming me for disgusting smells even if I wasn't the one who made them because they're so used to me being the smelly one. All i can say is, hang in there. Who cares what others say, it's not like they've never had gas before-maybe not as much but gas is still gas.I would've suggested some anti gas pills,but I'm taking them and unfortunately they aren't working, i've been on them for weeks and it has no effect.My advice- Don't care what others think, be positive, and laugh it off. I know it can be hard, but it's better than being to the point of tears over it.


----------



## 17663

hey i knw what you are going through and sorry for all thats happened to you in high school. luckily i never had much of my ibs at school but when i did i got imbarrassed. it has ruined my life too and probably many others too. i have had this since i was born and its not very nice .you alsway feel constantly bloated and i feel sick alot with it. my boyfriend must suffer to. becuase i am ill alot we cant do much but he is really understandind thank god. i hope all you sufferers are ok out there and worry coz remember that we are all here for any of you that need to talk about it to some one. xx


----------



## 23524

zoey123 I too know what you're going through. I have LG a lot and i really hate the way people disrespect me because of it. I really hope this acidophilus that I've ordered will help. I've tried so many ways to control my ibs and it would be wonderful if this stuff was not just another ripoff. I do positive self talk and that helps to a point. I'm so glad I have this group to vent to.


----------



## 21856

Yeh people are mean. Luckily college people don't really care. You will only c them every other day so it doesn't really matter. I tend to sit near the back or near a door so it's easier air flow







Also if you put a backpack over your stomach/groin area it can lessen the smell.


----------



## 22026

Needhelpdealingwiththis - I am new to this group and just finished reading your post and would like to offer some words of encouragement. Judging from the date of your post I am assuming that you are probably just beginning your freshman year of college. I hope you are enjoying it!I'm 30 so I am definitely on the cusp of no longer being considered a young adult - I figured I should post my comment now before the big 31 arrives







I wanted to tell you a little bit about my story. I was diagnosed with ulcerative colitis at the age of 12. After months of constant diarrhea, abdominal pain, cramping, and several colonoscopies I was finally given the diagnosis of UC. Now I know IBS is very different, but I had a lot of the same symptoms that you are describing here. And I completely understand where you are coming from. Being a teenager is hard enough without the trauma of constant diarrhea and embarrassing gas. First off the classmates you describe here are jerks. They don't realize how lucky they are not having to be dealing with a chronic illness at such a young age. And I know everyone keeps telling you this - but it does get better after high school! When I was first diagnosed with UC, I had to take giant horse pills 3x a day until about the age of 25. None of my friends understood because they had never known anyone our age with a chronic illness and there were a lot of laughs at my expense. When I got to college I met some very understanding friends and my general outlook on the disease and living with the disease improved. I was lucky enough to eventually find a treatment that kept my UC in remission for many years, but I did have the occasional flare-up. As an adult, my UC seems to have disappeared so to speak (my current doctors think UC may have been a misdiagnosis); however, I am now dealing with what I think is IBS-D. I am still waiting for a doctor to confirm this, but once I started noticing symptoms again all I could think about was being a kid in the classroom dying to go to the bathroom and a teacher who wouldn't let me because she thought I was just trying to get out of class. I know the shame, humiliation, and anxiety associated with the disease, so when I read your post it just about broke my heart.I will say as an adult now even though I am dealing with symptoms of IBS again, I feel like I am better equipped to deal with it emotionally. I'll mention that for the past 4 years I have also been dealing with anxiety and panic attacks which have not done wonders for my IBS symptoms. But even with all of that going on I still know I am not the only one out there and I've begun to recognize what foods seem to exacerbate my problems and what over the counter remedies seem to work. Gas-X and Immodium AD have been lifesavers - you may want to ask your doctor about them. I managed to find a therapist that is helping me deal with all of my issues and am lucky to have an understanding husband. Believe me there are some days I can't stand to be around my gassy self, I don't know how he can stand to be around me!Bottom line is - you are not alone. Yes, it's horrible having to deal with such an embarrassing illness, but as you get older you will find that people become more understanding. And you know what else? You don't have to explain yourself to anyone. If you need to use the bathroom or you don't want to participate in a certain activity for fear of needing the bathroom than so be it. People can keep their judgements and opinions to themselves.I hope some of my comments have helped and I hope you are enjoying your first semester of college!


----------



## 20422

HI, needhelp.I totally understand, but I'd have to lament for your situation that highschool is much worse than college. College is different because people aren't clique-y, they're slightly more grown up, and your professors tend to understand more. Kids in high school don't tend to have as many problems so they don't understand things, but when people get older they understand too. The one thing I would recommend to you , actually two things: drink plenty of water. This will help your body get rid of toxins. Drink at least two liters per day, above all else. Then: try colonix. I am on my second month right now, and it has helped me immensely. After the first month, I suffered about a third less. Now that I'm on my second month, I suffer about half as much as I used to! I'd say you should give it a try-- what else do you have to lose? I just had to say something because i feel like this is hurting your life so much. Good luck!!


----------



## 14849

> quote:Originally posted by Needhelpdealingwiththis:I'm a senior in high school. I have had to leave school for a while due to humiliating embarrassment because of my ibs and mainly gas. This has been going on ever since middle school. It has only gotten worse in high school. For four years, I have had to deal with people talking about me and being extremely cruel to me. I would have a lot of uncontrollable gas in class and in 9th grade people would talk about me (there were a ton of guys in one of the classes where it was terrible for me) These guys would laugh at me, pick on me, gave me mean nicknames that I dont even wanna say, said i stinked, imitated me by actually having the nerve to actually pass gas in class to make fun of me and it hurt me so bad. 2 years later most of those people that I had to deal with in that class were gone but they spread the word about me. I've had plenty of people in school talk about me behind my back. I lost friends because of my gas problem. One minute I was cool with one girl and then she found out about my gas problem, and she talked about me behind my back. Then I had an opportunity to be voted for a senior superlative and i heard one girl say that she wouldnt vote for me because i passed gas all the time. That hurts. I've become ashamed of myself and I have become extremely depressed. There have been so many times I have wanted to kill myself over this. I feel lonely and I feel like I'm completely worthless. In addition to dealing with that, me and my boyfriend broke up. While we were together I would just hope he wouldnt find out because I usually didnt have too many classes with him and when I did see him usually I had a chance to go to the bathroom before I saw him so I wouldnt have any problems. I finally did tell him that I had stomach and gas problems and he was understanding. However he never really heard much about it (I dont know how but thank God) and when he was around me I really didnt have too much gas. So it hurts to have someone who really loved me and accepted me not love me anymore. Anyway, I told him I couldnt love him until I loved myself, i.e. depression from the gas problem. It hurt him that I couldnt love him anymore and now he says he doesnt know of love anymore. So now I dont have a boyfriend who loves me anymore and here I am struggling to love myself. I'm feeling lonely, depressed and ashamed of myself. My school work is suffering too. I'm also scared about going off to college and having to go through people hating me and speaking ill of me in college. I dont want to have people hate me and not even make any friends. I'm a pretty girl (or so people say) and I could have some friends but ibs is controlling my life and I cant control it. For those who are concerned about the suicide part, I am seeing a psychologist and I've already seen a psychiatrist. No I'm not taking medicine because my parents are worried about the side effects. I just dont know what to do anymore...


Yeah, IBS takes a toll on you. I didn't get IBS until I was 24 years old (32 now), but it has still severely impacted my life. It's not always easy to live like this, and in all honesty, while I wouldn't kill myself, I couldn't care less if I fell over dead right this very second.I was never made fun of in school for health issues, but I took much tormenting during my 1st-8th grade years just because I didn't follow the crowd. I always did my own thing and stayed true to myself. Obviously, your situation is much different from mine, so unfortunately I can't offer you any sound advice other than to try to receive home-schooling. People are mean, period. Here I am, 32 years old, and I work for $9/hr .5 miles down the street part time at Advance Auto Parts. Meanwhile, most of my friends have college educations. When asked what I do, I tell people that "I'm in sales." Technically, I'm not lying, but my #1-selling product is bullsh*t. But if it makes you feel any better, I can always appreciate a woman that can lift her leg and participate in fart contests with us male pigs. You're even cooler if you win!


----------

